# Coca Cola Hutchinson Bottles, Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company.



## hiresman1895 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone, Has anyone ever heard of Coca Cola being bottled in an hutchinson bottle by Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company before?  Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks Tony


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 6, 2017)

I haven't. Do you got a Pic? LEON.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 7, 2017)

I did some research and as near as I can determine the Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company never bottled Coca Cola. The company was established in 1891, which was five years after Coca Cola began in 1886. According to most historical accounts, the first bottler of Coca Cola was Joseph Biedenharn of Vicksburg, Mississippi in 1894. Some eBay sellers claim Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company "might" have bottled Coca Cola, but it appears they are just guessing. 

There appears to have been three variations of the Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company Hutchinson bottles, two of which are similar, with the third example having the name embossed in an arched, horseshoe design. I can't say for certain, but the horseshoe embossed bottle might be the earliest of the three. The horseshoe bottle apparently does not have a makers mark, but the other two do. They are marked with "A.G.W." which stands for ...

A.G.W. ... American Glass Works, Richmond, Virginia (1908-1925)

Because two of the variations are marked with A.G.W., they no doubt date from 1908 or later. I'm not sure how long the Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company was in operation, other than I have seen references for them at least as late as 1910. I have been unable to find one of their bottles that has a Crown closure. They appear to only have used Hutchinson bottles. 

Newspaper article from ...

The Atlanta Constitution ~ October 14, 1891

* Notice the article mentions "Moxie" but no other major brands. 


 

Two of the three variations ... Plus base on the non-horseshoe embossed bottle





Base ~ ACB Co ~ Heel marked with A.G.W.



Footnote:

There are two Atlanta Consolidated Bottling Company Hutchinson bottles currently on eBay. Both are listed "Buy It Now" with one @ $29.99 and the other one @ $14.97


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2017)

I've seen some Coca Cola Hutchinsons that will say Property of Coca Cola co.  with Coca Cola in script (in middle of slugplate) but no city listed. So how do we know where/who really bottled these? Unless your Atlantic Consolidated Bottling co. Hutch has the Coca Cola embossed in script in the glass how do you know that bottle contained Coca Cola? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 7, 2017)

Some examples below. LEON.


----------



## hiresman1895 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks sodabob for all the hard work looking up that information!!!!  The bottle I have & the other I have seen did not have coca cola or CC anywhere on bottles, they looked like the ones you have shown here.


----------



## SODABOB (Jan 7, 2017)

hiresman1895

Your Welcome ...

There's a Coca Cola Hutch bottle currently on eBay as "Buy It Now" for $2,777.77

The embossing is misspelled "COCO" instead of "COCA" and its from Chattanooga, Tennessee. 

Check it out ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/COCO-Cola-B...672009?hash=item360e364689:g:4rkAAOSwdzVXkTxC


----------

